# 51700 - Bladder Inst



## dswanson (Feb 16, 2012)

Medicare - my pms system scrubber is telling me the medications we use in the bladder instil are not medically covered for 595.2 or 596.59.  What dx codes are covered?  What am I billing wrong (51700, J3001, J2001 w/59 Modifier, J2916)


----------

